

Any book recommendations for Back End Infrastructure - berserkro

Anyone recommend any books for Best Practices and Development of Back End Infrastructure? I'm well versed in MYsql, Java, PHP, Ruby.
======
houk
I'd start here - <http://astore.amazon.com/possiboutpos-20>

There's no one book telling you "this is how you should do blah". You have to
research. You'll notice those books deal with scaling websites to millions of
users but I always found the lesson they teach/preach to be really important.

Anyway, once you start covering those topics a lot you notice patterns and
hopefully you can start to incorporate that sort of thinking into your own
development.

One thing to remember. Good design/engineering is about simplicity and
elegance. Those are two beautiful things.

